# New car suggestions please...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

One of my many New Years resolutions is to finally buy a new car - this will be a huge relief to anyone who has me on Facebook :lol:

My criteria is:

- At the most 5-6 years old
- £20k budget
- 300BHP+
- Very good handling

I have a 320bhp Golf Ed30 at the moment, which whilst a great all round car, it's not very exciting to drive and it struggles with the power at times. I've only ever owned FWD Hot Hatches so I'm keen to try something a little different next time around.

Of all of my previous cars I oddly miss my Clio R27 (197) the most as it had superb handling. I guess in a way I'm after more of the same but in a nicer finished package - I'd probably put handling over power in terms of importance. I would like an NA engine again too probably but open to Turbos still.

So, my ever debated current list is:

- 2006-7 Porsche Cayman S
- 2009 BMW 135i (N54 or N55 engine)
- 2009 BMW 335i
- RenaultSport Megane 250 (Depreciation concerns on this one!)
- Evo 9 MR FQ360

What else would you look at? Audi is generally out as whilst I am a fan, the steering isn't involving enough for what I'm after.

Any thoughts and input would be greatly appreciated.

I've driven them all and like them each differently.

Russ.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Porsche or the bmw's would be what i'd look at:thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

We have some lovely BMW's and Porsches in stock, have sent you a PM


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£20k would put you in a 2007/08 BMW M3. 

I already have a 335i and would highly recommend one. The M3 is in a different league but obviously the running costs show this too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Buy an s2000 and turbo it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kerr said:


> £20k would put you in a 2007/08 BMW M3.
> 
> I already have a 335i and would highly recommend one. The M3 is in a different league but obviously the running costs show this too.


I'd love one, or even a 1M, but I think the running costs for an M car would be a huge jump up from the cars listed above. I'm waiting for the 1M to come down a bit, I'll have one when they're down to about £25k, which may take some time!!

What spec is your 335i please? My housemate has a 335D which is Stage 2'd running 355bhp and 520lbft but as impressive as it is, I'd still much rather have a petrol.

I tried the Z4 35i and was a bit underwhelmed. The engine is awesome though, no doubt about that. I'd want an N54 though I think, despite the issues people seem to have it seems a lot more tuneable.

The problem I have with the BM's is that they need work to get them where I'd want them handling wise, but things like the Meg and Cayman would be sweet out of the box.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Evo drink petrol!!!

Would you get a r35 gtr for the money?  Maybe a nice R34 GTR?

Audi rs4? 

Sl65 amg (05 ish)?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Was going to suggest a m3 csl till i just had a look at the prices of them, although looked after they should be a sound investment


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jdm boy said:


> Evo drink petrol!!!
> 
> Would you get a r35 gtr for the money? Maybe a nice R34 GTR?
> 
> ...


R35 is £30k+ and not an R34 fan really 

RS4 is nice but the Audi steering feedback isn't what I'm after. Awesome car though.

Never been a fan of Mercs aside from C63 AMG


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Not quite within your specification,

But with £20k and looking to buy a car... Coming from an tuned edt30, I'd seriously be looking at these...

You could squeeze one of these at, or very near 20k.










Having been in one several times, and driven two laps at Goodwood, I can't think of a better car for the price, it's a proper piece of kit, and one that will be depreciation proof.

If you don't do too many miles its where my money would go.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Honda s2000 and tune the car with Mugen all the way, very underrated cars on the market and are a absolutely joy to drive, one of the best cars out there for driver appeal for the money.

Russ I'm very surprised that your Golf edition 30 with 320bhp struggles with power, the car must absolutely fly on take-off and speed.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd also consider a Boxster and possibly the new focus st and then mountune it when they release something.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Detail more cars and get a demo basic spec M135i or e91 M3 if you don't like the low mpg please do not test drive, wild card C63 AMG white stunning motor


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Loving the suggestions considering running costs on an e91 m3 are too much.

Isn't this your yearly thread again russ? 

Lotus exige, or wonder whether you can get an atom.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Haha Derek, if only it were that simple  I'd love an M3 but I think its a step up running cost wise.

Steve, is the Cayman not much better than the Boxster in most respects? Is there a reason I should look at them please? I know you know your cars so you have me intrigued 

As for a tuned S2000, I really don't have the time to start tinkering with cars anymore, I want something that I can just remap if needs be and be happy.

M3 CSL I'd look at but I think they're out of budget for a nice one


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Loving the suggestions considering running costs on an e91 m3 are too much.
> 
> Isn't this your yearly thread again russ?
> 
> Lotus exige, or wonder whether you can get an atom.


Indeed  Both would break my poor ageing back. I needs to be slightly comfortable


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cayman S is a great car... you know it makes sense Russ lad


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Out of those listed it would have to be the 335. It's an amazing looking car


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

IMO the handling of the Cayman is much better than the Boxster.. or maybe it just feels a bit stiffer with a proper roof :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A 335i is what I would go for unless I had another 5k then I'd get an M3.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

You could always go jap and get one of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-10-R...4126720?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item25786be480


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Indeed  Both would break my poor ageing back. I needs to be slightly comfortable


Lexus is-f then... Old man 

370zs do seem to attract the..older man.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I suppose I could stop buying machine polishers and eat less chicken.

This is very nice!

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/...st-08/bmw-m3-2-door-coupe-6-speed-2008/971456


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

msb said:


> You could always go jap and get one of these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-10-R...4126720?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item25786be480


Tried one and didn't like it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Saamm93 said:


> Out of those listed it would have to be the 335. It's an amazing looking car


It's bland as anything!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I suppose I could stop buying machine polishers and eat less chicken.
> 
> This is very nice!
> 
> http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/...st-08/bmw-m3-2-door-coupe-6-speed-2008/971456


Oh do make your mind up russ, can you afford m costs or not?  so, lexus is-f, yay/nay?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Did I just say this S5 Audi


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Oh do make your mind up russ, can you afford m costs or not?  so, lexus is-f, yay/nay?


Rather have an M3 than ISF.

i could squeeze an M, but I'm always cautious with these things.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Tried one and didn't like it


Fair enough not for everyone:wave: the m3 is lovely and the right colour combo with red leather:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Did I just say this S5 Audi


Understeer central 

Too thirsty for the performance but a very nice car indeed


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Rather have an M3 than ISF.
> 
> i could squeeze an M, but I'm always cautious with these things.


Isf sounds better  don't squeeze with an m, you'll regret it.

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/...s-is-5-0-v8-is-f-4dr-auto-f1-huge-spec/407404


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

msb said:


> Fair enough not for everyone:wave: the m3 is lovely and the right colour combo with red leather:thumb:


Noooo, tell me its a bad idea :devil:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> M3 CSL I'd look at but I think they're out of budget for a nice one


Surely your in the business for making cars "nice ones" 

One of the last of a dying breed IMHO, plus the potential to make a bit of money if/when you come to sell! They can be had for £20k or just over, but they don't hang around.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Noooo, tell me its a bad idea :devil:


It's not a bad idea it's a great idea


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Noooo, tell me its a bad idea :devil:


could but i'd be lying


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dift said:


> Surely your in the business for making cars "nice ones"
> 
> One of the last of a dying breed IMHO, plus the potential to make a bit of money if/when you come to sell! They can be had for £20k or just over, but they don't hang around.


Sorry I meant lowish mileage. Are they all SMG?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> It's not a bad idea it's a great idea





msb said:


> could but i'd be lying


Tarts :spam::spam::spam:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got a E92 335i SE. 

On the 335i/d only in coupe guise they come with m sport suspension and seats as standard. All other engines and bodystyles this isn't true. 

Mine is a 2008 with the N54 engine and I've had it since 2010. 

The N54 is more tunable than the N55 but both engines are great. The N54 is prone to rattling actuators but most should have been replaced. Early ones injectors were done under recall. 

There was issue with the fuel pump but that seemed more based in the US with their poorer quality fuels. 

I've not seen much problems with the N55. £20k should get you good spec and a DCT box if you want. 

Watch out for MV4 alloys. They have a shocking record for cracking. At £20k you should be seeing 313 alloys as the main choice. Not many reported issues with them. 

You will be surprised how cheap a 335i is to run and insure. 

The headline 3.0 twin turbo/ twin scroll turbo BMW makes people think expensive. 

Insurance is very cheap, servicing isn't so bad and parts are available at reasonable cost. 

My insurance is £380 the major third service(usually 15k but condition based) was £430 at main dealer and the only time I've had to dip my hand in my pocket so far is for brakes. 

Bought Pagid (OEM brand) through eurocarparts when they ran their promotion of 31% off. Discs, pads and sensors all round cost £300. 

Runflat tyres in 19" are expensive. £260 for a front and over £300 for a rear. 

You can get an extended BMW warranty with roadside assistance for £380 per year or paid £41 monthly. 

It is one of the cheapest ways of going fast in a modern car. 

0-60mph in 5.4 and 100mph in 12.4secs isn't too bad.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Sorry I meant lowish mileage. Are they all SMG?


All csls are, yes.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I've got a E92 335i SE.
> 
> On the 335i/d only in coupe guise they come with m sport suspension and seats as standard. All other engines and bodystyles this isn't true.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. It is a great car for the money without a doubt.

Why a 3 over a 1 though if styling isn't a concern? I think the cabin in the 3 is a bit better built but not much in it maybe?

I do LOVE the brakes on the 135i, really good stopping power.

I was thinking 135i, Bilsteins, LSD and a remap and I'd have a beastly motor for £20k which would probably upset an M3?

Have you been tempted to remap your 335i at all?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hands up who thinks this will run to 2-300 posts then Russ there will be so confused he keeps the ed30 for another year? :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Is the Ford RS any option ?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I suppose I could stop buying machine polishers and eat less chicken.
> 
> This is very nice!
> 
> http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/...st-08/bmw-m3-2-door-coupe-6-speed-2008/971456


I had one like this albeit newer when I had it and I'll tell you now they are costly to run, great performance and sound to the engine but if you take advantage of that it'll end up costing you.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> hands up who thinks this will run to 2-300 posts then Russ there will be so confused he keeps the ed30 for another year? :lol:


I think 100 posts


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope it's defo going!!  

Focus RS is more FWD Hot Hatch, I defo fancy a change. I do love them though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nope it's defo going!!
> 
> Focus RS is more FWD Hot Hatch, I defo fancy a change. I do love them though.


You fancied a change last year  Think the year before too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've only had the Golf for 19 months so that's not true 

It's been a busy year to be fair, not had any spare time


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.approved.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk...Q5MjA1MFBZMzUwODg=&btp=1x24-distance_ASC|list

Job done don't waste your life dreaming about it pull the trigger you know you want too, it I't is Christmas


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've only had the Golf for 19 months so that's not true
> 
> It's been a busy year to be fair, not had any spare time


Number of threads you've mentioned changing it, feels like 100 years :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

True true. 

Derek, stop it!! 

M3 is a bad idea, I need scissor ramps and stuff.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks for this. It is a great car for the money without a doubt.
> 
> Why a 3 over a 1 though if styling isn't a concern? I think the cabin in the 3 is a bit better built but not much in it maybe?
> 
> ...


The 135i is lighter, slightly sharper and has better brakes.

I prefer the looks of the 3, the build quality is better and a 335i is often cheaper than a 135i.

Most people buy a JB4 to tune their N54. A piggy back to the ECU that can be removed and codes deleted so dealer can't trace a map.

I did buy one shortly after buying my car but had the actuator rattles and sold it.

Wished I hadn't as it was a small blip.

BMW used the N54 for the 1M long after the N55 was available.

Alpina also used the N54 for the B3 GTS, a 335i with suspension, tuned and LSD which was faster around the Nurburgring than the M3 GTS.

Get out and test drive what suits.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lets vote this link or M3

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=kJe7nyPmPKY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=kJe7nyPmPKY


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So if FWD car is out of option how about Golf R ? Easy tunable and with good DSG map is a killer ... I'm sure You seen some write ups on golf forum .

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52245.0.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> So if FWD car is out of option how about Golf R ? Easy tubable and with good DSG map is a killer ... I'm sure You seen some write ups on golf forum .


It's too similar to what I have (same engine) and AWD will make it probably a bit less fun too. I do like them though but would probably go for an S3 over one (pretty much the same car)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok being serious 123dcoupe white with m performace carbon gear and chipped


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sure You already know what You want and now just want to make sure Your choice is a good one ...

So 135i then ...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Ok being serious 123dcoupe white with m performace carbon gear and chipped


Nope not a diesel fan at all 

Not much Cayman love on here...


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Russ, I know it's front wheel drive... But..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it's weird.. I never think the Cayman photographs well.. in person the curves of the roof blending into the rear wings, the right wheels, and the Spoiler from the R
the cayman is a lovely looking beast, and handles very well.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

If your prepared with the running costs if have the cayman s 

But I'm having a similar problem only with a choice of diesels


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nope not a diesel fan at all
> 
> Not much Cayman love on here...


The trouble with the Cayman is fellow Porsche owners don't want to acknowledge it.

It seems to be a 911 or nothing even though the Cayman is a great drivers car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisST said:


> Russ, I know it's front wheel drive... But..


The Focus RS costs too much for what it is.

The 335i is faster and doesn't come with all the image and hype.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Porsche or BM for me mate, M3 CSL or the Cayman quite difficult choice really i'd test drive both


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That Falcon is cool!

http://news.drive.com.au/drive/car-...k-winner--bmws-135i-coupe-20101118-17yzh.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

http://media.drive.com.au/?rid=44054


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You could have had my 2008 Dodge Challenger RT8. Running 580hp from a 6.1L Hemi with a 6 speed auto gearbox. Blew any Porsche away in seconds. Just 7-8mpg killed it.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> You could have had my 2008 Dodge Challenger RT8. Running 580hp from a 6.1L Hemi with a 6 speed auto gearbox. Blew any Porsche away in seconds. Just 7-8mpg killed it.


I'm sure it will struggle with Porsche in corners ...


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of these maybe just over 5-6 years old but well within your budget Russ

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used/cars/vauxhall/vxr8/postcode/b475pu/radius/1500/price-to/15000/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new/quicksearch/true

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/porsche/911-carrera-996/stunning-carrera-4-gt3-aero-kit-with-superb-history/705211

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-56-REG-BMW-E60-M5-BLACK-FACE-LIFT-/160930866275?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item25783a2463

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/mercedes-benz/amg/mercedes-benz-------slk-slk-55-2dr-tip-auto/941286

Maybe even push the budget a little more for one of these?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201236483972737/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-from/19000/fuel-type/petrol/maximum-age/up_to_10_years_old/model/tt/make/audi/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/page/1/postcode/b338js/keywords/rs/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

zsdom said:


> Some of these maybe just over 5-6 years old but well within your budget Russ
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used/cars/vauxhall/vxr8/postcode/b475pu/radius/1500/price-to/15000/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new/quicksearch/true
> 
> ...


All very valid cars to throw into the mix.

Running costs have jumped up a lot more.

I hate autocar searches showing the used postcode.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Alzak said:


> I'm sure it will struggle with Porsche in corners ...


Who said corners, just straight line take off's.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd love most of those beasts zsdom but as suggested the running costs really do shoot up. I'm amazed how cheap VXR8's are now though! Insignia VXR's are a bargain too.

I think its going to be something with the 35i engine in it, just need to choose which car. The engine is awesome.


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd go for the evo 9 fq 360 with a stage 1 remap and a set of ohlins R&T .
Four door saloon with a big boot, 4wd and 400+ hp, there isn't much on the road that could out handle, out accelerate or out brake it.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I suppose I could stop buying machine polishers and eat less chicken.
> 
> This is very nice!
> 
> http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/...st-08/bmw-m3-2-door-coupe-6-speed-2008/971456


Absolutely gorgeous. Perfect colour combo with the grey and red leather. :argie:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Having driven a friends boxster s the other day I'm sold! Never driven any of the more powerful Porsches but that thing was more than capable of anything I could ever throw at it on track. Although saying that I'm still a bit of a novice lol. Acting more would be a waste of money...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

As a pure driving machine, balance and poise it's got to be a Cayman

Too many cars have an excess of power and grip that totally ruin the purity of the experience and leave the driver with little to do

And to those who don't want to see a Cayman as a real Porsche - I'd say it's far more of a Porsche than a Cayenne or Panamera ever will be


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok how about the less obvious BMW choice. Something rare, handles great, looks stunning with realistic running costs and well within budget.

BMW Alpina B3 Bi Turbo.

Other than that I had a Cayman S as a loan car for 5 days whilst my old 911 had some work done. Stunning car and I was reluctant to give it back.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/alpina/b3


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nova red top? :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Not fancy an S3?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

£20K will buy you a mint Escort cosworth, it will only appreciate if you keep the mileage sensible and 400bhp is easy to achieve reliably.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Scrim-1- said:


> Not fancy an S3?


One of the criteria was that it must handle really well


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe a bit lairy but how about an Impreza RB320 :thumb:

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/subaru/impreza/subaru-impreza-rb320--only-6000-miles--sat-nav--1-owner/609667


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic e30 M3 will still be worth £20k in 3 years


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Not much Cayman love on here...


A superb car Russ and my choice for sure! :thumb:

With the all new Cayman now launched and arriving in showrooms in March prices may have further to fall. 

Alan W


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Russ, anything bad i ever said about the e92 m3, I take it back.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

one of these :thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-56-R...0866275?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item25783a2463
and with 507bhp on tap....result


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Serkie said:


> Ok how about the less obvious BMW choice. Something rare, handles great, looks stunning with realistic running costs and well within budget.
> 
> BMW Alpina B3 Bi Turbo.
> 
> ...


I didn't even know that this B3 existed - great looking car!

Are they listed under BMW's on Auto Trader?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

steve1975 said:


> one of these :thumb:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-56-R...0866275?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item25783a2463
> and with 507bhp on tap....result


Yes, with m5 running costs too, which dwarf the m3 running costs.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.bimmerpost.com/page/2/

3rd car down some interesting times round the ring


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Classic e30 M3 will still be worth £20k in 3 years


Have a good look around at the mint ones, £20k isn't even close. They have been going up & up in recent years. Lovely cars


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What's even more impressive is the Megane 265 did a lap in 8min 8secs!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you deceived which marque you would prefer to go for Russ, German, Japanese or French.

With German as you already know Russ, the build quality is alot higher than the other marques.

Plus are fussed about how many owners the car has, the mileage plus mpg as well; and which colour would you like to go for.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> What's even more impressive is the Megane 265 did a lap in 8min 8secs!


Yes it did and one very impressive cars white or grey RS :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Have you deceived which marque you would prefer to go for Russ, German, Japanese or French.
> 
> With German as you already know Russ, the build quality is alot higher than the other marques.
> 
> Plus are fussed about how many owners the car has, the mileage plus mpg as well; and which colour would you like to go for.


:lol::lol::lol:

I do hope you're not serious.

Russ had very few issues with his megane iirc, lot more with the golf.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Out of your selection mate, it would have to be the Porsche, a bit more special.

Would the 335 be an M sport? My brother in law has just chipped his and it's scary quick.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rtjc said:


> Have a good look around at the mint ones, £20k isn't even close. They have been going up & up in recent years. Lovely cars


Still kicking myself good few years back got offered a good one for under £12k was not good timing had just bought a new house I had e30 in 1980 with m sport kit and same wheels as M3 still miss it and fancy a 325i Sport metallic grey:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> What's even more impressive is the Megane 265 did a lap in 8min 8secs!


Memories again eh russ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

pound for pound you can't beat german motors imo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Megane was appalling reliability wise. The Golf has been faultless aside from the initial issue with the cambelt which was a mechanics fault, not the car. 

I just want something more fun and engaging to drive, that's good looking and won't lose a packet of money with reasonable running costs and probably not another hot hatch. 

I think 'out of the box' I'd enjoy the Cayman S the most.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Best thing to do, is to write a list and test drive the cars you like and see how they behave to your self, and there after you can rule out which ones you don't want to buy, and the ones you are interested in purchasing, take some time out and have some fun test driving cars for a day.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> The Megane was appalling reliability wise. The Golf has been faultless aside from the initial issue with the cambelt which was a mechanics fault, not the car.
> 
> I just want something more fun and engaging to drive, that's good looking and won't lose a packet of money with reasonable running costs and probably not another hot hatch.
> 
> I think 'out of the box' I'd enjoy the Cayman S the most.


Be careful with the engaging and fun part there is bmw hatters hovering on this thread:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> The Megane was appalling reliability wise. The Golf has been faultless aside from the initial issue with the cambelt which was a mechanics fault, not the car.
> 
> I just want something more fun and engaging to drive, that's good looking and won't lose a packet of money with reasonable running costs and probably not another hot hatch.
> 
> I think 'out of the box' I'd enjoy the Cayman S the most.


Hmm, was a while ago, maybe I forgot about the megane....

Cayman s is a good car, not sure about good looking, but I guess it depends on your definition of reasonable running costs.

Weren't you considering an m3 the last time? Loving the way the v8 sounds compared to the 6 pot.

The m5 does not have reasonable running costs.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Both Cayman and 135i are a bit marmite looks wise. 135 has the tuning potential, Cayman has the handling. 

Does anything other than an Evo have both? 

I'd go 335 but my housemate has one. Don't really want the same car. 

M3 does it all doesn't it...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

At £20k you can get a nice 911 just a couple of years older than a Cayman. 

That is my biggest stumbling block over a Cayman. 

As predicted above a new Cayman is due soon and hopefully push the prices down a bit.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd also consider a Boxster and possibly the new focus st and then mountune it when they release something.


new st is £23.500 bit outside the budget


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> At £20k you can get a nice 911 just a couple of years older than a Cayman.
> 
> That is my biggest stumbling block over a Cayman.
> 
> As predicted above a new Cayman is due soon and hopefully push the prices down a bit.


997 right? I'm guessing there must be significant running cost differences though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Both Cayman and 135i are a bit marmite looks wise. 135 has the tuning potential, Cayman has the handling.
> 
> Does anything other than an Evo have both?
> 
> ...


M3, don't think they're exactly known for tuning potential.

Tuning, well, surely that's always something like an r34? I know the 35is are tuneable.

Just exactly what did you have in mind? I know any mods on the e46 m3 were silly money, imagine the same applies to the e91.

You know.. Mustangs are tuneable and handle....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> 997 right? I'm guessing there must be significant running cost differences though.


I'm not too sure about running costs differences.

You will be a 996 at £20k.

I've been looking at 997s and the prices in the classifieds is way beyond what Parkers give as their valuation.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'm not too sure about running costs differences.
> 
> You will be a 996 at £20k.
> 
> I've been looking at 997s and the prices in the classifieds is way beyond what Parkers give as their valuation.


Couldn't really love the 996, at least the 997 has slightly better looks.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

M3 does it all doesn't it... 

It's going to be costly but one drive I tell you will sign the papers and be off into the suset with the biggest smile on your face you will ever have


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Couldn't really love the 996, at least the 997 has slightly better looks.


It's a 911. They all look the bloody same. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> M3, don't think they're exactly known for tuning potential.
> 
> Tuning, well, surely that's always something like an r34? I know the 35is are tuneable.
> 
> ...


R34s are getting old now.

I was looking at Autotrader and they are high £20k.

Getting closer and closer to the R35.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> R34s are getting old now.
> 
> I was looking at Autotrader and they are high £20k.
> 
> Getting closer and closer to the R35.


But they keep their value! Look great, sound lovely, don't handle too badly either and very tuneable.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It's a 911. They all look the bloody same. :lol:


Something about the 997 just... a little different.

Very competent, especially the gt3, but, just something feels so... just efficient and characterless.

But the m3, seems it almost sounds like a mustang.... :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I could never see me owning an R34. R35 I love but I think I'd go 1M over one! 

Buying most of these cars is easy enough in these Hire Purchase times but running them is another game. I always like to over service and buy the best tyres etc and really pamper whatever I own and I think if I stretched to something that was £70k+ new then I'd be a bit apprehensive about maintaining it how I like to. 

A guess a clutch, brakes and tyres on an M5 isn't cheap.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I could never see me owning an R34. R35 I love but I think I'd go 1M over one!
> 
> Buying most of these cars is easy enough in these Hire Purchase times but running them is another game. I always like to over service and buy the best tyres etc and really pamper whatever I own and I think if I stretched to something that was £70k+ new then I'd be a bit apprehensive about maintaining it how I like to.
> 
> A guess a clutch, brakes and tyres on an M5 isn't cheap.


Tyres on the m3 weren't that bad, nor were brakes, thankfully never found out about clutch.

But an m5..... Yes...

Just don't modify an m3 too much, get a warranty direct from bmw, it'll be fine.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If I got an E92 M3 I'd not modify it at all. I'd just keep her mint and well maintained


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I could never see me owning an R34. R35 I love but I think I'd go 1M over one!
> 
> Buying most of these cars is easy enough in these Hire Purchase times but running them is another game. I always like to over service and buy the best tyres etc and really pamper whatever I own and I think if I stretched to something that was £70k+ new then I'd be a bit apprehensive about maintaining it how I like to.
> 
> A guess a clutch, brakes and tyres on an M5 isn't cheap.


No not on the new M5 I had privilege of driving the new M5 pretty fast and it was fantastic


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> If I got an E92 M3 I'd not modify it at all. I'd just keep her mint and well maintained


Oh cmoooonn... Exhaust!!! :lol:

If you're not going to modify an e92, you boring sod 

I buggered up the youtube link before.


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

How about going for a low mileage 135 or 123d coupe and fitting the 1m kit to it.
Ive been debating this myself, i really like the look of the 1m but dont want the stupidly high road tax.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I didn't even know that this B3 existed - great looking car!
> 
> Are they listed under BMW's on Auto Trader?


They certainly are. Not many about privately but Sytners will be able to show you a demo car as they are the UK dealer for Alpina.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Terryd367 said:


> How about going for a low mileage 135 or 123d coupe and fitting the 1m kit to it.
> Ive been debating this myself, i really like the look of the 1m but dont want the stupidly high road tax.


The 1M has exactly the same road tax rate of £270 as the 135i.

If you are debating about the road tax cost on a £36k minimum car, if you are worried about small amounts of money the car isn't for you.

I don't understand the theory of paying a lot of money on a 135i to make it look like a 1M when that isn't really the reason of buying a 1M.

If you are concerned about wasting money on road tax, surely spending thousands of pounds on another 1 series to look like a 1M is a bigger waste of money?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Terryd367 said:


> How about going for a low mileage 135 or 123d coupe and fitting the 1m kit to it.
> Ive been debating this myself, i really like the look of the 1m but dont want the stupidly high road tax.


What is the point of doing this ?? I'm sure You spend a lot more to buy 1M kit than You will pay in road tax for few years ...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i agree i couldn't kit out a normal 1 series into a 1M just wouldn't be the same as the real thing.I'd loue a real one personally i'd get one in Valencia Orange,might think about one in the new year it'd take a lot of overtime to obtain though


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kerr said:


> The 1M has exactly the same road tax rate of £270 as the 135i.
> 
> If you are debating about the road tax cost on a £36k minimum car, if you are worried about small amounts of money the car isn't for you.
> 
> ...





Alzak said:


> What is the point of doing this ?? I'm sure You spend a lot more to buy 1M kit than You will pay in road tax for few years ...


I wouldn't buy the 135i, i was giving this as an example if you wanted the petorl turbo.
I would be going for either the 118d or 123d which are either £30 or £100 road tax depending on which one you go for the 118d will do just over 200hp with a remap and the 123d 250hp.
I can pick up a low mileage 1 series coupe for £9000-£12000 depending on the model and the 1m body kit (front and rear bumpers, front wings and rear quarters) for just under £1000 with my discount. That just leaves the wheels and exhaust.
Which is still alot cheaper then a 1m. It would be something different that no one else has.
With the road tax which is a joke, is £270 this year and next year will probably be £300 becauce of the emissions , so how long before it 400+. The are other ways around ithe road tax aswell, if you buy a car with low emissions and change the engine, the emission rating still stays the same .
That extra money on the road tax could be better spent on other things for the car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Terryd367 said:


> I wouldn't buy the 135i, i was giving this as an example if you wanted the petorl turbo.
> I would be going for either the 118d or 123d which are either £30 or £100 road tax depending on which one you go for the 118d will do just over 200hp with a remap and the 123d 250hp.
> I can pick up a low mileage 1 series coupe for £9000-£12000 depending on the model and the 1m body kit (front and rear bumpers, front wings and rear quarters) for just under £1000 with my discount. That just leaves the wheels and exhaust.
> Which is still alot cheaper then a 1m. It would be something different that no one else has.
> ...


A 118d won't make over 200bhp with a remap. 122bhp models will be just over 150bhp and the 143bhp version mid 170s.

The cheap 1M replica kits I've seen cost £2000, £5000 for good ones, and will cost more than that again for a good bodyshop to fit.

Just reading the BMW sites where guys have done it or planned to do it, external cosmetics cosmetic are about £8-10k.

That won't suddenly make a BMW 118d worth £20k and you will lose an absolute fortune come resale time.

It wouldn't be something different. Quite a few people have already done the conversion and a few companies offer the parts for more to do.

Since it is supposed to look like a 1M you don't actually want it to be different.

I think you are getting a bit ahead talking full body conversion and engine conversions with the aim of saving a small amount of cash.

You are spending 100× more than you will ever save.

The OP was pretty clear on his criteria and I've no idea how we have descended into Max Power chat.

I can certainly say the OP isn't interested in a tarted up 118d.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's between 135i and CaymanS. 

Car shopping on Thursday!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's between 135i and CaymanS.
> 
> Car shopping on Thursday!


I think you'll be back here with a Porsche russ lol:driver:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's between 135i and CaymanS.
> 
> Car shopping on Thursday!


Go for the Cayman Russ :thumb:

Oh, by the way.. you're a g1t for starting this thread!! I've started to look at Approved used M3s now.. 

I'm thinking it might drag me out of the RS


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Cayman for sure. 

The Cayman is a stunning drive. If you can get one with active suspension even better.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The OP was pretty clear on his criteria and I've no idea how we have descended into Max Power chat.
> 
> I can certainly say the OP isn't interested in a tarted up 118d.


I do love some of the suggestions on this thread.

A tarted up tiny engined derv (Sorry kerr but I still think all 1'ers are ugly  ) when the person wants something fun.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's between 135i and CaymanS.
> 
> Car shopping on Thursday!


The m3 doesn't even feature?!

Oh well, good luck russ and prove me wrong that you'll actually get something this time


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

CaymanS for me, bit more special and will reward more over a longer period.

But a 135i will still reward a lot!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would go with the Cayman S but it needs to have nice wheels on it.

Some of the small wheels are really ugly.

If you are happy with 2 seats I'd also take a look at the Lotus Europa S 225bhp. Yes only 225bhp but it is still a lotlighter.

I've been watching them for a while in the classifieds and they are rare forcing values up all the time.

It would be safe money as far as a modern car goes.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree on the wheels.

I'd try and get some of the 911 Turbo wheels on it, like the one I detailed earlier this year.


DSC00507 by RussZS, on Flickr

I think they really suit the car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Oy, I mentioned lotus ages ago


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

One of my customers had an Exige S which he swapped recently for an Evo9 which he said is generally a better car. Getting in and out of a Lotus is far from easy - its more of a toy I guess - I ideally want something which is very easy to live with day to day.

Cayman S seems to fit the bill perfectly.

My only concern is if the power will keep me entertained...


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Cayman over 135i, no question.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Focus RS mk2


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck Russ with car hunting this week we need updates and pics on cars you are looking at in case you make a mistake lol


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I do like these caymans, I'm not taken with the rear spoiler does it raise up and down?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/ng82dd/page/2/radius/1500?logcode=p

Here's a nice one dunno about red tho


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Cayman S out of your list. But i would say that you only live once so go for an M3.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd go for the Cayman S. I used to have a 2000 Boxster and it always put a smile on my face. Not necessarily the quickest but the handling and drive is spot on. Comfortable to be the daily driver with the option to have some fun. Running costs are good, they were on my Boxster anyway, didn't drink too much fuel, insurance was fine and tax, servicing was the expensive part though. If you use your local dealer like I did it's expensive, especially if anything needs to be done. The last brochure I had off Porsche servicing was around £480 for a minor and £650 for a major on the bolsters and cayman. I got a good deal on a service with Porsche Cardiff by speaking to a customer service manager on the Porsche UK forum. 

That's my 2p :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

BMW M135i. Quite a bit over budget although very affordable on a PCP/HP plan.

Goes like stink, very well built, RWD, sounds good, if you get a new one shouldn't cost much to run apart from monthly payment (PCP around £400/month).

Option of manual or 8 speed auto, xenon's, leather as standard. Reviews going around are very very favourable!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The PCP deals are great on the M135's. Do we know when the 235 is out? Milly isn't a fan of the hatch


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> The PCP deals are great on the M135's. Do we know when the 235 is out? Milly isn't a fan of the hatch


The 235 is not coming until at the earliest next December - some rumours are suggesting that the 235 will not even happen as they may chose to use the 125 engine with a few tweaks. (although I doubt that given the popularity of the M135.)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Cayman S seems to fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> My only concern is if the power will keep me entertained...


The power will be enough Russ because the balance, feedback, finesse and communication that the Cayman provides will keep you entertained. 

Alan W


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Alan W said:


> The power will be enough Russ because the balance, feedback, finesse and communication that the Cayman provides will keep you entertained.
> 
> Alan W


Agreed..topped off with the prestige of a Porsche badge:car:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Agreed..topped off with the prestige of a Porsche badge:car:


Correct, either I drive a Porsche ... Or I drive a BMW (as do photocopier sales people ) which sounds better.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> The PCP deals are great on the M135's. Do we know when the 235 is out? Milly isn't a fan of the hatch


Russ I'm on f30 forum and states 2014


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

out of your list it would have to be the evo 9, but personally if i had a 20k budget for a fun car it would be an r34 gtr skyline,


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/...2006-56-fash-sat-nav-heated-seats-bose/955198

Yum Yum


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Correct, either I drive a Porsche ... Or I drive a BMW (as do photocopier sales people ) which sounds better.


My sentiments exactly steve


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> My sentiments exactly steve


Bit sad that people actually care though.....


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

Get a porsche. You shud have had mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How much did yours go for? It was looking good after the detail


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

another 'what car' thread by Russ?.. never! :lol: 
S2000?..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's between the Cayman S and a 135i


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ah right, just on looks i prefer the 135i tbh 
(shame it'll be covered in orange peel though )


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> ah right, just on looks i prefer the 135i tbh
> (shame it'll be covered in orange peel though )


It'll get wet sanded and/or wrapped so it won't matter


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Bit sad that people actually care though.....


Buy a car on what suits your needs and what you prefer.

Not on image and how others will perceive your car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

We need urgent update on today's progress to put our minds at rest you won't get it wrong by not going for the M3 lol


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's between the Cayman S and a 135i


Theres no doubt the 135i is a good car but its not an ///M car.

Either buy a porsche as its completely different to what your used to or keep the golf a bit longer and get an M3. You don't want that awkward moment when your driving along and thinking the 135i or porsche is a nice car but its not an m3 or 1m!

Theres just something special about an M3. They do everything brilliantly from putting a smile on your face on a country road to being a comfortable cruiser.

My dad gets bored of cars very quickly but he's had his e46 m3 for 7 years and it still puts a smile on his face everytime he gets in it.

Whatever you end up buying I'm sure you'll be very pleased with it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good point^^if were talking M different kettle of fish that's what i'd favour but a 135i or a Cayman S ? no brainer..


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Having had a go in an m3 and a boxster the boxster wins hands down, it's designed as a sports car not a souped up coupe. The BMW is nice but its a compromise, and I know I'll get in trouble for that but I think it's true.

Personally the 911 was the biggest disappointment ever, too light up front and dull. The boxster isn't a laugh a minute but its fun when it needs to be and a good daily driver. Also makes less drone than the cayman plus it's a convertible. Not a lot in it in the real world so I went for the boxster. Bhp per tonne is the important bit.

The lotus Europa was mentioned but there are parts issues already with that so I left we'll alone. So out of your list, for me it would be the cayman, cheap to run, really, and nicely put together. As with BMW, be careful what options you pick on the car, they have a big impact on resale.

Cheapest car I've run is the Porsche. Most expensive has been the golf.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

should_do_more said:


> Having had a go in an m3 and a boxster the boxster wins hands down, it's designed as a sports car not a souped up coupe. The BMW is nice but its a compromise, and I know I'll get in trouble for that but I think it's true.
> 
> Personally the 911 was the biggest disappointment ever, too light up front and dull. The boxster isn't a laugh a minute but its fun when it needs to be and a good daily driver. Also makes less drone than the cayman plus it's a convertible. Not a lot in it in the real world so I went for the boxster. Bhp per tonne is the important bit.
> 
> ...


The e46 m3 definitely is a compromise, I never got into it, didn't like the rasp after a while either. It felt big and heavy on country roads.

However, the newer m3, by gord does that v8 sound fantastic.

I wouldn't have a boxster, I just don't like the way the engine sounds and it won't be up there competing with a cayman s.

I found the gt3 very competent, handled beautifully, but again, that engine note did nothing for me.

I wouldn't have the m3 as a car ever to be used on the track, but that engine note, that practicality, even the looks, it's hard not to consider it.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm, nothing much between the cayman and boxster, speed or handling, remember they share a lot. Sports chrono and pasm are musts tho, as is driving everywhere over 4k rpm 😊

I agree on the gt3 but at 20k it'd be a boxster s for me. The cayman isn't bad but I prefer a drop top. 

The other cars I get, but not for me.


----------

